# awaiting HAAD/license?



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dear all

anyone else awaiting for their HAAD/security license to come through?

I understand the UAE is slow at administration/processing licenses and it gets even slower during Ramadan/Eid (Ramadan is approximately 27 May this year). 

Also, i was told the previous delays in HAAD are due to the HAAD process undergoing a change which has now completed - anyone else heard of this?

Im hoping my HAAD/security clearance gets sorted before Ramadan!

Kind regards


----------

